# [2013] Another DC Enrollment Opportunity For Resale Weeks Owners?



## kds4 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone hear anything or think there may be another opportunity for resale weeks owners to enroll their weeks, perhaps with a block points purchase?


----------



## GregT (Apr 30, 2013)

kds4 said:


> Anyone hear anything or think there may be another opportunity for resale weeks owners to enroll their weeks, perhaps with a block points purchase?



I am speculating -- _no basis for this _-- but I do believe there will be further opportunities to enroll post-June 2010 resale weeks.

I think it will come in conjunction with purchasing Trust Points.  Starwood has this, where if you buy a week directly from them, worth at least [$XX,XXX], then they will enroll your week.   I've seen $20K and $40K as the levels for Starwood.

We will see if Marriott does something like this, but it would make sense (especially if they are having a light quarter).

Best,

Greg


----------



## kds4 (May 1, 2013)

As an owner with both enrolled and un-enrolled weeks, I know that about the only way Marriott will convince me to buy any more DC points is if it comes with the ability to enroll my remaining weeks.


----------



## benyu2010 (May 1, 2013)

sooner than later when Marriott needs to

1. Boost DC sales

2. Have bulk of new inventory into DC without buyback&ROFR activity

3. convert holdout with valuable or special weeks it don't wanna pay for DC trust

4. Low on DC inventory while not much new in progress.


It might be my dreamful thinking as all my Marriott's weeks are post-2010 resales, but it seems reasonable assumption Marriott would do for one or more above later...It is all up to the price of enrollment buy in.


----------



## dualrated2 (May 1, 2013)

I was offered the opportunity to enroll my EOY Ko Olina week if I were to purchase an additional 3000 points as I recall. It was going to cost around $29,500. The points needed to purchase was based on the value of an OV EOY 2BR Ko Olina at the time of the switch over to the points system. Incentives were also offered in the form of Rewards points or lower financing if I wanted to go that route. 

I have most of my weeks already enrolled, have purchased Trust points before and saw no need to have Ko Olina enrolled or the need for additional points so I declined. This was offered during a presentation at Kauai Lagoons in February of this year. 

I don't believe it is anything new and I don't think they normally offer it but it is available.


----------



## GregT (May 1, 2013)

dualrated2 said:


> I was offered the opportunity to enroll my EOY Ko Olina week if I were to purchase an additional 3000 points as I recall. It was going to cost around $29,500. The points needed to purchase was based on the value of an OV EOY 2BR Ko Olina at the time of the switch over to the points system. Incentives were also offered in the form of Rewards points or lower financing if I wanted to go that route.
> 
> I have most of my weeks already enrolled, have purchased Trust points before and saw no need to have Ko Olina enrolled or the need for additional points so I declined. This was offered during a presentation at Kauai Lagoons in February of this year.
> 
> I don't believe it is anything new and I don't think they normally offer it but it is available.



That's interesting -- this the first time I've heard of this -- just to confirm the facts, you have a Post June 20 2010 Ko Olina resale purchase that is not enrolled.  

They offered to allow you to enroll it, if you bought $30K worth of Trust Points?

Interesting stuff.   Thanks!


----------



## benyu2010 (May 2, 2013)

dualrated2 said:


> I don't believe it is anything new and I don't think they normally offer it but it is available.



It sounds right...It might be second offer available at all sales locations for current week owners who declined straight DC purchase.


----------



## ccpinternational (May 2, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> It sounds right...It might be second offer available at all sales locations for current week owners who declined straight DC purchase.



If they can enroll my 3 post June 20's weeks, with spending of less than $30000, I am in!


----------



## dualrated2 (May 2, 2013)

GregT said:


> That's interesting -- this the first time I've heard of this -- just to confirm the facts, you have a Post June 20 2010 Ko Olina resale purchase that is not enrolled.
> 
> They offered to allow you to enroll it, if you bought $30K worth of Trust Points?
> 
> Interesting stuff.   Thanks!



That is correct.


----------



## frank808 (May 2, 2013)

The salesman at MKO offered us the same deal a couple of weeks ago.  Would enroll our weeks (post june 2010) with the purchase of equal amount of DC points at $11.43 a point.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> If they can enroll my 3 post June 20's weeks, with spending of less than $30000, I am in!



To get all three weeks enrolled, I think you would be lucky to get in at less than $75,000 with the buy an equal amount of points at retail to the what you already own.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2013)

GregT said:


> That's interesting -- this the first time I've heard of this -- just to confirm the facts, you have a Post June 20 2010 Ko Olina resale purchase that is not enrolled.
> 
> They offered to allow you to enroll it, if you bought $30K worth of Trust Points?
> 
> Interesting stuff.   Thanks!



I agree, this is very interesting.  I hesitate to believe it outright, though - even though several people are saying here that the same offer was made to them - because the Ko 'Olina sales staff has made this exact same representation and been proven wrong before.  Historically on TUG that sales office has the least favorable and trustworthy reputation among all of the Marriott resorts.

* See this thread: Just attended Ko Olina presentation regarding points ("Encore Membership Agreement")

If I was considering taking them up on an offer that includes enrollment of any post-6/20/10 external resales, I would demand to get that exact offer in writing, signed by the Sales Office Manager, in the form of an amendment to the Sales Contract, before even looking at the rest of the paperwork.

All that said, there hasn't been any official notice that they've changed the enrollment rules to extend the offer to post-6/20/10 external resales.  But if they ever do, I'd expect - as is being speculated here - that it would be on the same terms as what's in effect now for internal resales, that it would require a purchase of DC Trust Points at least equal to the Points for which the enrolled Weeks could be converted.  While we're thinking about it, this might be a good time to link TUGger GregT's spreadsheet compiling the known conversion values of Marriott Weeks:  MVC Destinations - Points Redemption Values


----------



## dualrated2 (May 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree, this is very interesting.  I hesitate to believe it outright, though - even though several people are saying here that the same offer was made to them - because the Ko 'Olina sales staff has made this exact same representation and been proven wrong before.  Historically on TUG that sales office has the least favorable and trustworthy reputation among all of the Marriott resorts.
> 
> * See this thread: Just attended Ko Olina presentation regarding points ("Encore Membership Agreement")
> 
> ...



The rep who offered us the opportunity to enroll our external Ko Olina had previously sold us two Waiohai weeks and I did not hesitate to believe the offer was legit. I just saw no need to enroll my EOY Ko Olina week.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2013)

dualrated2 said:


> The rep who offered us the opportunity to enroll our external Ko Olina had previously sold us two Waiohai weeks and I did not hesitate to believe the offer was legit. I just saw no need to enroll my EOY Ko Olina week.



I hope you didn't take my post to mean that I'm questioning whether you understood correctly what your rep was saying.  That's not at all why I'm skeptical!  It's everything to do with there being no official statement allowing enrollment of post-6/20/10 external resales, and with the fact that over the last few years since the DC roll-out other reps have made similar presentations which turned out to be incorrect.

I'm not saying that you and others who were presented with the offer should have done whatever you could have in order to provide definitive proof to TUG about its validity.  But I am saying that anybody who is considering a DC Trust Points purchase because of this offer, should make sure prior to signing anything that the offer is perfectly valid.


----------



## frank808 (May 2, 2013)

SueDonJ
If I was considering taking them up on an offer that includes enrollment of any post-6/20/10 external resales said:
			
		

> I did just as you suggested as I am also a skeptical person of timeshare sales people.  And he said no problem and it would be in writing with the rest of the paperwork.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2013)

It is possible that MVCI is quietly starting up a re-qualification program. The problem is if they made this public, it would ravage their internal resale program. Being able to re-qualify/enroll post 6/20/10 external resales would be a far cheaper per point price than buying a resale week through MVCI along with equivalent number trust points.


----------



## GrayFal (May 2, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It is possible that MVCI is quietly starting up a re-qualification program. The problem is if they made this public, it would ravage their internal resale program. Being able to re-qualify/enroll post 6/20/10 external resales would be a far cheaper per point price than buying a resale week through MVCI along with equivalent number trust points.



 x 2


----------



## rpgriego (May 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree, this is very interesting.  I hesitate to believe it outright, though - even though several people are saying here that the same offer was made to them - because the Ko 'Olina sales staff has made this exact same representation and been proven wrong before.  Historically on TUG that sales office has the least favorable and trustworthy reputation among all of the Marriott resorts.
> 
> * See this thread: Just attended Ko Olina presentation regarding points ("Encore Membership Agreement")
> 
> ...



With all due respect, Marriott would present the appropriate paperwork that listed the external purchase and the Terms and Conditions for enrollment within the MVW Destination Club program.

Just like the paperwork they present when developer purchased weeks are being enrolled, at no fee and a small rebate on the DC membership fee previously paid --this offer may no longer exist-- with a DC point purchase.

I'm sure IF (some would say "when") point sales slow, the MVW Sales hierarchy team will examine all options to boost (some would say "reignite") sales. But, most of all they would closely examine every legal filing by Starwood VC to determine the ROI on their external purchase program.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 3, 2013)

The last major change as far as enrollment is concerned was the inclusion of European properties. The external resale deadline for European weeks was then set at June 18th 2012. 

The next big change should be the merger of the Asia Pacific points system into the DC, sometime next year. At that point I would expect PBC weeks owners to be offered the option to enroll their weeks into the DC so there would be a new deadline for any PBC resale weeks perhaps. I would expect the enrollment fee would be whatever the then current enrollment fee would be or no charge for those with weeks owned elsewhere already enrolled and also free for those owners with both PBC weeks and MVCI AP points where their PBC weeks are already enrolled and convertible to AP points.

Once that is done and dusted MVW will be selling DC points to the Asian market and that itself will probably invigorate sales of DC points. Only once that has settled in would I expect any thoughts of allowing post June 2010 resale weeks or post June 2012 European resale weeks to enroll to come to fruition.

I would expect a minimum purchase of DC points to be the criteria for the post June 2010 resale week enrollment - probably at least 1000 DC Trust points.


----------



## benyu2010 (May 3, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> I would expect a minimum purchase of DC points to be the criteria for the post June 2010 resale week enrollment - probably at least 1000 DC Trust points.



If 1,000 points is the enrollment cost for all my weeks, I will wire it tomorrow and they can keep the changes. I don't dream that happen anytime soon, it could be the last stage when Marriott near fully sold out of DC inventories. Otherwise, it alienates its current DC buyers who paid an arm and leg for large amount of points at retail rate.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2013)

rpgriego said:


> I'm sure IF (some would say "when") point sales slow, the MVW Sales hierarchy team will examine all options to boost (some would say "reignite") sales. But, most of all they would closely examine every legal filing by Starwood VC to determine the ROI on their external purchase program.



I don't know if point sales will every really slow unless we have another recession like we had after 2008. If anything, sales should get better as the economy improves. The only issue they may have after a while is running out of available inventory to sell. They can only re-acquire so much through ROFR and buyback.

I would expect Marriott to allow people to enroll their post 6/20 weeks if they have a need for the inventory within the system to meet exchange demand. The way it is setup now, they really don't need post 6/20 weeks to be enrolled because they have near 40% of all other eligible weeks enrolled. They also have many other sources that they can get inventory from for the exchange company.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 3, 2013)

This makes me think back to the years before the DC was introduced, when every so often on TUG there would be a discussion about Marriott extending the MRP-exchange benefit to external resales if the owner(s) purchased a direct Week.  Similar things were said then to what's being said now - it would boost direct sales, it would foster customer goodwill, it would prop up the external resale market, etc ...  Yet the only person I'd ever known to be given the option was TUGger Dean and even he didn't know why.  He simply told the sales rep during a presentation that he wouldn't consider a direct purchase at all unless his existing external resales could be re-written as if they were direct - and it was done.  He signed all the paperwork that day and never had a problem with it; for all intents and purposes, his previous external resales were considered to be direct purchases from that point on.  No rhyme or reason, nothing spectacular about the Weeks themselves, nothing out of the ordinary compared to all the other owners who had walked in and made the same demands ... without the same result.  It was baffling.

So is what's being reported in this thread.  If it was only the Ko 'Olina sales office I'd still say that I wouldn't believe it until the paperwork is drawn up, signed, and in your hands.  That office is that suspect, IMO.  But TUGger dualrated2 heard it at the Kauai Lagoons sales office.  Hmmmm.

Talking about getting it in writing - of course I'd expect all of the legal requirements to be fulfilled with the correct papers signed and filed.  But if enrollment of post-6/20/10 (or 6/18/12 Euro) external resales is a requirement that I'm making as part of a direct Points purchase, I'd have something in writing long before we got to the point where the contracts are drawn up.  It would be the first thing I'd take care of during the presentation, not one of the last.  "Hi, nice to meet you, I don't want to waste any of your valuable time.  Before we begin, I will not even consider a purchase of DC Points unless your sales manager agrees in writing to allow my existing un-eligible Weeks to be enrolled simultaneously.  I'll wait while you speak with your manager, thank you."


----------



## Mamianka (May 3, 2013)

*MRPs every year - for a fee?*

Are there any other folks here who fell for that short-lived program - and moneymaker?  We had only our MCG, and could trade it for MRPs only every OTHER year.  For a fee - I think it was 3 or 4 grand - we could then trade it EVERY yea.  Whoop-te-doo!  Yeah - we bit - and then the next year, I think, we bought the BPT EOY.  Now, I think the every-other-year ability to trade one's property for MRPs is gone the way of the buggy whip - but there have to be a few more folks like us, who pride themselves on being smart - but just that once - so far - were really stupid.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 3, 2013)

Mamianka said:


> Are there any other folks here who fell for that short-lived program - and moneymaker?  We had only our MCG, and could trade it for MRPs only every OTHER year.  For a fee - I think it was 3 or 4 grand - we could then trade it EVERY yea.  Whoop-te-doo!  Yeah - we bit - and then the next year, I think, we bought the BPT EOY.  Now, I think the every-other-year ability to trade one's property for MRPs is gone the way of the buggy whip - but there have to be a few more folks like us, who pride themselves on being smart - but just that once - so far - were really stupid.



I'd never heard of it.  Back then when you could get A LOT of usage value out of MRP and Travel Packages, I bet it made sense in certain instances to take advantage of such an offer.

As far as I know, most direct-purchase MVCI Weeks came with the every-other-year MRP Exchange Benefit.  But a few select premium Weeks came with an every-year offer, such as a Plat 3BR SurfWatch, the few Fixed Weeks in the system, I think a few Plat Hawaii Weeks ...  Not many overall, that's for sure, but a few.


----------



## StevenTing (May 3, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> But if they ever do, I'd expect - as is being speculated here - that it would be on the same terms as what's in effect now for internal resales, that it would require a purchase of DC Trust Points at least equal to the Points for which the enrolled Weeks could be converted.  While we're thinking about it, this might be a good time to link TUGger GregT's spreadsheet compiling the known conversion values of Marriott Weeks:  MVC Destinations - Points Redemption Values



I have taken Greg's information add added it to a GoogleDoc if anyone wants to update the numbers.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 3, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> As far as I know, most direct-purchase MVCI Weeks came with the every-other-year MRP Exchange Benefit.  But a few select premium Weeks came with an every-year offer, such as a Plat 3BR SurfWatch, the few Fixed Weeks in the system, I think a few Plat Hawaii Weeks ...  Not many overall, that's for sure, but a few.



Yeah  that is how I remember it also. At some resorts the plat weeks were every year and the gold weeks EOY.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd never heard of it.  Back then when you could get A LOT of usage value out of MRP and Travel Packages, I bet it made sense in certain instances to take advantage of such an offer.
> 
> As far as I know, most direct-purchase MVCI Weeks came with the every-other-year MRP Exchange Benefit.  But a few select premium Weeks came with an every-year offer, such as a Plat 3BR SurfWatch, the few Fixed Weeks in the system, I think a few Plat Hawaii Weeks ...  Not many overall, that's for sure, but a few.



I am not sure it was just select *premium* weeks that were afforded the benefit. I think it all came to driving sales at a given property. I believe Legends Edge at one time came with the option to trade for MRP every other year. When sales were slow at the property, MVCI changed it to an every year option. If I recall correctly, they did this at other properties as well.

I think it had more to do with driving sales volume than whether the week was premium or not. Trading for MRPs was always a sales tool designed to drive sales, not really dependent upon how good a week or resort you were buying. This can explain why in a lot of cases the Hawaii properties didn't get as good a MRP redemption as other mainland properties. Hawaii units were easier to sell  and they didn't need to use trading for MRPs as a tool to drive them.


----------



## ACP (May 5, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd never heard of it.  Back then when you could get A LOT of usage value out of MRP and Travel Packages, I bet it made sense in certain instances to take advantage of such an offer.
> 
> As far as I know, most direct-purchase MVCI Weeks came with the every-other-year MRP Exchange Benefit.  But a few select premium Weeks came with an every-year offer, such as a Plat 3BR SurfWatch, the few Fixed Weeks in the system, I think a few Plat Hawaii Weeks ...  Not many overall, that's for sure, but a few.



Some Gold Weeks we bought in Paris gave us the option to convert to MRP every year and this always gives us some flexibility if we are looking for a Travel package


----------



## FractionalTraveler (May 5, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure it was just select *premium* weeks that were afforded the benefit. I think it all came to driving sales at a given property. I believe Legends Edge at one time came with the option to trade for MRP every other year. When sales were slow at the property, MVCI changed it to an every year option. If I recall correctly, they did this at other properties as well.
> 
> I think it had more to do with driving sales volume than whether the week was premium or not. Trading for MRPs was always a sales tool designed to drive sales, not really dependent upon how good a week or resort you were buying. This can explain why in a lot of cases the Hawaii properties didn't get as good a MRP redemption as other mainland properties. Hawaii units were easier to sell  and they didn't need to use trading for MRPs as a tool to drive them.



I agree with this conclusion.  All of our weeks have yearly MRP options.  We own multiple PLAT PLUS, PLT, GOLD, and Silver Weeks across the US MVCI portfolio.


----------



## rpgriego (May 5, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd never heard of it.  Back then when you could get A LOT of usage value out of MRP and Travel Packages, I bet it made sense in certain instances to take advantage of such an offer.
> 
> As far as I know, most direct-purchase MVCI Weeks came with the every-other-year MRP Exchange Benefit.  But a few select premium Weeks came with an every-year offer, such as a Plat 3BR SurfWatch, the few Fixed Weeks in the system, I think a few Plat Hawaii Weeks ...  Not many overall, that's for sure, but a few.



I still think an MVC owner can get "A LOT of usage value" from a Travel Package. It just depends on how they use their Travel Package.

After converting my multiple weeks into MRPs, I then convert them into Travel Packages (during the annual 50% USAirways bonus promotion). Then I convert the miles to FC tickets NOT domestic. The latest round was four FC tickets to Rome. Have you priced FC tickets to Rome? Next round will be Australia. Have you priced FC tickets to Australia? Travel Packages save A LOT of hard dollars.

BTW... I only redeem for a seven night category 8 (soon to be 9) for use at JW Essex House (NYC), JW Marriott Grosvenor House (London), Rome Grand Hotel Flora, Paris Champs Élysées, etc. Have you priced the cost of a Marriott hotel room in these locations? Again, Travel Packages save A LOT of hard dollars.

Now you may be recalling the Hertz Rental Certificate. I believe it started out at seven free days then went to five then 25% off. Someone correct me if I've got the Hertz certificate history wrong. For me, choosing a central location hopefully eliminates the need to drive. 

I truly feel, knowing how to and then actually working the system returns "A LOT of usage value".


----------



## thinze3 (May 23, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure it was just select *premium* weeks that were afforded the benefit. I think it all came to driving sales at a given property. I believe Legends Edge at one time came with the option to trade for MRP every other year. When sales were slow at the property, MVCI changed it to an every year option. If I recall correctly, they did this at other properties as well.
> 
> I think it had more to do with driving sales volume than whether the week was premium or not. Trading for MRPs was always a sales tool designed to drive sales, not really dependent upon how good a week or resort you were buying. This can explain why in a lot of cases the Hawaii properties didn't get as good a MRP redemption as other mainland properties. Hawaii units were easier to sell  and they didn't need to use trading for MRPs as a tool to drive them.



This is exactly correct.  At Legends Edge Marriott raised the number of MR points offered and made the points available every year, just so that they could close out the unsuccessful complex and move on.  That's when (and why) I bought my EOY LE.  Previous LE buyers were able to pay a fee to upgrade their MR points offer.

Some buildings were never built and others converted to fractional ownership.


----------



## bogey21 (May 23, 2013)

My recollection is that MR points were available with my Monarch Week (which I no longer own) on an every year basis.  Don't know for sure but I'll bet it is still that way.

George


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 29, 2015)

Sabal Palms had every year MRP availability from day one, which is the main reason we bought a week in 1987 just before the resort opened.  I am pretty sure Royal Palms was the same.


----------



## windje2000 (Aug 29, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> Sabal Palms had every year MRP availability from day one, which is the main reason we bought a week in 1987 just before the resort opened.  I am pretty sure Royal Palms was the same.



Royal Palms was/is every year.


----------

